# SMTP-Server fällt aus



## Falloutboy6 (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass zur Zeit der SMTP-Server immer wieder ausfällt. Voran könnte das liegen? Am Samstag war das Problem und heute wieder. Habe ISPConfig *Version:* 2.2.38 am laufen.

Nach einem Neustart über die ISPConfig Oberflähche läuft er wieder.

Was könnte das sein?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2014)

Müsstest Du mal im syslog nachsehen, was für fehler direkt vor dem Ausfall des Dienstes kommen. das kann z.B. zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher sein oder sogar hardware Probleme wie RAM Fehler.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Sep. 2014)

könnte diese Stelle das Problem sein?


```
Out of memory: kill process 31319 (apache2) score 108302 or a child
Killed process 31319 (apache2)
```


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2014)

ja, das kann es sein. Zu wenig Ram. Kann sein dass da z.B. eine spam welle rein kam oder sehr viele apache Zugriffe. Du kannst mal versuchen mehr swap einzufügen:

How to Add a Swap File On Ubuntu | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Sep. 2014)

ist das nicht nur die Anleitung für ein neues Swap File?


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2014)

Ja. Swap files "erweitern" den Arbeitsspeicher des Kernels und erlauben ihm Segmente in die Datei auszulagern so dass kein out of memory Fehler auftritt.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich finde in meinem syslog immer wieder diesen Eintrag. Kann jemand damit was anfangen?


```
Oct  6 04:47:34 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[6609]: connect from rohrpostix.r-edv.de[78.46.46.88]
Oct  6 04:47:34 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[6609]: lost connection after CONNECT from rohrpostix.r-edv.de[78.46.46.88]
Oct  6 04:47:34 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[6609]: disconnect from rohrpostix.r-edv.de[78.46.46.88]
Oct  6 04:47:53 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[6609]: connect from rohrpostix.r-edv.de[78.46.46.88]
Oct  6 04:47:53 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[6609]: disconnect from rohrpostix.r-edv.de[78.46.46.88]
```
Danke.
Grüße Benny


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2014)

Ist das Deine eigene IP? Wie oft tritt das auf, einmal pro Minute, alle 5 minuten?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Okt. 2014)

nein meine IP ist es nicht. Einmal pro Minute steht das drin. So zwischen 4 und 6 Uhr


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2014)

Ok, und nur zwischen 4 und 6, oder den ganzen Tag? Für mich sieht das aus wie ein Monitoring, also ein check ob smtp auf Deinem Server läuft. Wenn Du damit nichts anfangen kannst, schreib doch mal freundlich an r-edv.de und frag was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (6. Okt. 2014)

Ah ok da hast du mir weitergeholfen. Danke dir. Das ist eine Abfrage von einem Kunden von mir.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Till,
könntest du dir das Problem bei mir mal anschauen, warum der SMTP Dienst ständig ausfällt. Ich bekomm das nicht hin.
Melde dich bitte mal bei mir.

Danke


----------



## nowayback (7. Okt. 2014)

http://support.projektfarm.com/


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Okt. 2014)

Is das einer der Serverloft Vserver?
Was sagt denn ein

```
cat /proc/user_beancounters
```
das klingt beim lesen einfach danach, dass Anspruch und Ressauren einfach nicht zusammenpassen.

gruß Sven


----------



## Falloutboy6 (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Sven,
ja genau. Leider kommt da


```
cat: /proc/user_beancounters: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```


----------

